

Why are Apple's products so confusing? They ignore design principles - jkaljundi
https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/why-apples-products-so-confusing-ignore-design-don-norman?redirectFromSplash=true

======
norea-armozel
I have to agree with the author at least in terms of Android L's material
design. Sometimes it's clear what's going on or what you need to do to get a
specific action done and sometimes it's damnably confusing in another context.
I think minimalism is okay if it's meant to remove redundant UI elements but
being minimalist for its own sake isn't a good idea for devices because
they're about utility. Aesthetics is okay when you're figuring out how to make
the whole thing look good as it feels, but if you make it damn near impossible
to make sense of how to use a device then it's just putting lipstick on a pig.

